# My grow area'



## phraggy (Mar 28, 2015)

Mainly for multis and phrags with a lot of ' odds and sods'; Looking you will realise why they call them GREEN houses.
Ed


----------



## Carper (Mar 28, 2015)

Like your set up Ed. Some very nice plants looking big and healthy and hopefully some blooms won't be long in coming! I bet it won't take long to start filling all them spaces between plants.

Gary


----------



## troy (Mar 28, 2015)

Looking forward to seiing your phrag blooms, your plants look healthy, good work!!


----------



## Justin (Mar 28, 2015)

looking good i see room for more!


----------



## phraggy (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Plenty of room but being relatively new with paphs I'm seeing how I go on with the plants I have before spending my kids inheritance!!!!! Had these multis since early 2014 and they are just showing signs of new growth -- except the Lady Isabel which is putting out two new growths very quickly.
Ed

Ed


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 28, 2015)

Lovely space! And lots of spikes coming along.


----------



## Rick (Mar 28, 2015)

Moving right along:clap:


----------



## Secundino (Mar 28, 2015)

Very clean, very healthy - just wait a bit - it's just march!


----------



## abax (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm glad someone else noted how very clean your growing
area is. Is it reasonably new? My 12 year old greenhouse
NEVER looked that clean. Your plants look splendid.


----------



## phraggy (Mar 29, 2015)

abax said:


> I'm glad someone else noted how very clean your growing
> area is. Is it reasonably new? My 12 year old greenhouse
> NEVER looked that clean. Your plants look splendid.



Thanks for the kind words about cleanliness --- it's not that clean!!!!
I am in a position ( retired ) which gives me the opportunity to spend as much time as I want in there. I do however have to keep tidying up or the 'better half' plays hell with me. If you notice the multis are on a mix of sand and leca which is around 2" deep with under soil heating, it is kept moist which helps the humidity and I hope will improve the root system. The sand is always warm to the touch.

Ed


----------



## troy (Mar 29, 2015)

Thats awsome, warm sand, like going to the beach on a sunny day


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 29, 2015)

Looks good! 'Encouragement' towards cleanliness is very helpful to keep insects and disease away, so it's a help!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2015)

I was going to ask what the pots are on, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 30, 2015)

What a lovely set up.

I'm trying to convince my better half to move once our youngest heads off to university in two years. Do I want to move, no, but I need more exterior space so I can put in my greenhouse.

Your footprint looks very similar to my own vision for the future.

Enjoy and congrats on a beautiful greenspace!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 27, 2015)

I also like how nice and clean it is inside! 
For some reason, it makes me think of a lab room. lol

I wish I had outdoor space so I could have a greenhouse.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 28, 2015)

That's a very nice space. So clean and bright. Now you just need more plants.


----------

